# Delbert Ealy Gyuto - A Salty Dog Review



## Dave Martell (Mar 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;-uYfSihXbFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uYfSihXbFo&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## jaybett (Mar 28, 2011)

As always nice video. 

Jay


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome review Salty, not to mention your editing skills are improving with every video.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the video Salty, I am glad you are pleased with the knife. I can't believe how much detail you got in panning the camera down the blade, I felt like I was holding the knife and looking at it in person.
Thanks,


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice review Salty- your camera cannot keep up with you! 

Looks really nice Del, I hope to see one in my rack one day.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 29, 2011)

Speaking of Salty,

Has anyone heard from him lately? I've tried emailing him a couple of times but his email address ([email protected]) seems to be broken. Delbert, your knives are awesome, I hope to one day be able to afford a custom from you.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice work Del! You Rock:headbang:


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 29, 2011)

What a fantastic blade. I would really like to build a knife with your steel after I get a LOT more experience under my belt!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 29, 2011)

stereo.pete said:


> Speaking of Salty,
> 
> Has anyone heard from him lately? I've tried emailing him a couple of times but his email address ([email protected]) seems to be broken. Delbert, your knives are awesome, I hope to one day be able to afford a custom from you.


 

Salty's battling his inner socioeconomic demons, so he took all his vids down and sorta hid out for a few days. He's seen on Kitchen and Knife sometimes(a good forum community-wise, but I find the interface a bit off putting), and he has his own blog and set up a site called Chefs Knife or something like that to attempt to unify the kitchen knife nut diaspora. Wish he'd come on down to KKF, the water is fine!

Delbert, that knife sure is a looker! Wonderful pattern.


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! You couldn't get a better endorsement than that. Congrats Del! 

Pesky
D


----------



## RRLOVER (Mar 29, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> What a fantastic blade. I would really like to build a knife with your steel after I get a LOT more experience under my belt!



Buy a billet and make a knife,I am doing it and i have no experience:biggrin2:


----------



## MikeZ (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow what an awesome knife, and great review. I loved that tomato cut at the very end... Think saltys site is http://www.saltyskitchenknives.com/


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 3, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> Buy a billet and make a knife,I am doing it and i have no experience:biggrin2:


 
It helps if you have balls of steel. Plain steel would do.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 3, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> It helps if you have balls of steel. Plain steel would do.


 
But damascus is better.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 3, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> But damascus is better.


 
It depends who makes it.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 3, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> It depends who makes it.


 
True, 'dat!


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 4, 2011)

Finally checked out the video, very nice preformance. I look forward to that one...

Stefan


----------



## Chef Niloc (Apr 11, 2011)

Can some one post the link? for some reason I can't see the one Dave posted, think it B/C I'm on a iPad?


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Apr 12, 2011)

http://youtu.be/-uYfSihXbFo


----------



## Chef Niloc (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you looking very nice indeed


----------

